# Trail Boss Tools - anyone use them?



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

4-Piece Handle Set with 3 Heads and Tool Wrap


Trail Boss 4-Piece Handle with 3 Heads and Tool Wrap. Full-length handle with the McLeod, Rogue 60A and saw heads, together in a custom Trail Boss tool wrap.




trailbossusa.com













4-Piece Handle Set with 6 Heads


The Trail Boss 4-Piece Handle with 6 Heads has a full-length handle with the Trail Boss versions of the McLeod, Rogue 60A, saw, 2lb pick/mattock, Flat rake and round shovel heads.




trailbossusa.com





Modular. Portable. Bespoke. Eff yeah!


----------



## jab253 (May 8, 2017)

Good stuff...good dudes also.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Do they make a cheap version out of steel?


----------



## juice (Feb 8, 2004)

Yeah they’re legit. Best backcountry tools out there and a good company that’s been a part of the mtb community for a long time.


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

Seem to work great. Don't feel "modular." Haven't used them a lot but did spend a day bashing them into rocks and didn't feel anything coming loose or complaining.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

I was using my set tonight. I've got what's in the first link minus the saw and wrap. Good quality tools and you can't beat the portability. Perfect for small jobs or when a project is farther than easy walking distance from an access point. I bring these along when I ride after a storm to fix any issues that I find, which is what I was doing tonight. Fixed one section that had rutted up and cleaned some drains and added a couple new ones. 

Not as solid as regular tools though. Mine creak a bit and you can feel them flex a bit. If I have a big project or doing a lot of work in a given area I'll still carry in regular tools and just stash them nearby. I also keep full size tools stashed on each of the trails I regularly maintain.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

evdog said:


> …Not as solid as regular tools though. Mine creak a bit and you can feel them flex a bit. If I have a big project or doing a lot of work in a given area I'll still carry in regular tools and just stash them nearby. I also keep full size tools stashed on each of the trails I regularly maintain.


Thanks for taking the time to respond with super helpful info.

As a different option, I can spend roughly the same amount of money that I would on a Trail Boss package, and instead get a Burley Coho trailer and full size tools (or better yet, use the full size tools the trail network owns, with the trailer). I’m thinking now that this may be the way to go, in light of your comments about creaking and flex with the Trail Boss tools.

To be clear though, I would not be using these tools to build trails from the ground up. They will be for trail maintenance and seasonal work on already well made trails, some of which are recent, biker made trails (with heavy machinery). So no really heavy work or big projects (and if there are, I have access to tools owned by the trail network).

I’m weighing the pros and cons of each option. Interested in any further thoughts you or others might have on this.

Thanks.


----------



## jab253 (May 8, 2017)

Not sure how much feedback you're going to get here, so I'll try again. I agree with the previous comments, but.....at the risk of being obvious, the advantage of the Trail Boss stuff is compact portability. I can stuff a 3 piece handle set, shovel head, McLeod head, rouge head, and rake head in a backpack with some beers and be off to the races. I can have the whole show on my back and still be able to ride...or, if cutting new trail, I can walk in and have my hands free and take more tools than I could if carrying stuff by hand. If you have to hike in far, that can be an advantage also.

Are they as rugged as regular tools? No. They are rugged though for what they are. If you are sensible about what you are doing, they are plenty burly for many applications. They do flex, they do creak a bit, you do have to tighten up the fittings occasionally, and you do have to keep the threads clean and in good shape, but.....you're breaking a single tool down into 4-5 sections...something has to give somewhere. For what they are, they are really impressive, really, really well built and durable. The upfront cost is up there, but once you have the basics, adding any single component to the system isn't that bad of a hit.


----------



## bizango (Mar 20, 2016)

I have a Trailboss tool and a plethora of Rogue Hoe tools. Given a choice, I'll use the Rogue Hoes every time. The Trailboss is great quality and a fantastic execution of a break-down design and it's great to be able to bring different head options, but they are heavier and the handle doesn't feel nearly as good in the hand. I also feel the damping of the wood handle is superior. If I have to ride in though, the Trailboss in a pack is the way to go for me.

If I was you and the trailer was a viable option, I'd go that route. Others will disagree with good arguments, but I just like having the tool in hand that I really want and need for the job.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

@jab253 and @bizango Thank you for your insight. MUCH appreciated.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

FWIW the bit of creaking and flex I mentioned aren't a big issue and don't impair the tool's function. I wouldn't let that be a deciding factor. The Trail boss is a very capable tool. The main reason I limit its use is that it's a very expensive tool, and all tools will eventually wear out with use. So I'd rather put those miles on cheaper full size tools whenever I can and save the Trailboss for when its portability is really an advantage. 

Last winter for example I re-benched much of one trail. This winter I did a major top to bottom cleanup of two trails cleaning drains, re-shaping berms, re-building rock rolls and fixing ruts and other tread damage. For these projects I carried in tools and stashed them nearby between work sessions. The amount of time in each area made hauling in full size tools worth the effort. Yesterday by comparison I rode much of the trail network checking for damage after a storm. Fixed minor issues in a bunch of spots on a number of trails, none of which would have been worth hauling in regular tools to fix. The latter example here sounds like what OP will be doing and is where the Trailboss really shines. 

The trails I maintain are not trailer friendly so that is not an option for me. IMO they'd have to be very mellow before a trailer would be worthwhile. I can still have a lot of fun riding with the trailboss in my regular pack (Osprey talon 22).


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

evdog said:


> FWIW the bit of creaking and flex I mentioned aren't a big issue and don't impair the tool's function. I wouldn't let that be a deciding factor. The Trail boss is a very capable tool. The main reason I limit its use is that it's a very expensive tool, and all tools will eventually wear out with use. So I'd rather put those miles on cheaper full size tools whenever I can and save the Trailboss for when its portability is really an advantage.
> 
> Last winter for example I re-benched much of one trail. This winter I did a major top to bottom cleanup of two trails cleaning drains, re-shaping berms, re-building rock rolls and fixing ruts and other tread damage. For these projects I carried in tools and stashed them nearby between work sessions. The amount of time in each area made hauling in full size tools worth the effort. Yesterday by comparison I rode much of the trail network checking for damage after a storm. Fixed minor issues in a bunch of spots on a number of trails, none of which would have been worth hauling in regular tools to fix. The latter example here sounds like what OP will be doing and is where the Trailboss really shines.
> 
> The trails I maintain are not trailer friendly so that is not an option for me. IMO they'd have to be very mellow before a trailer would be worthwhile. I can still have a lot of fun riding with the trailboss in my regular pack (Osprey talon 22).


Incredible info. And yes. Seasonal, storm and blow down damage/maintenance is what I would be addressing. This place has earth moving powerized equipment for cutting any new trail.


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

I've used mine lots for cutting new trail, but mostly for maintenance. I only have the hoe mattock head and the smaller mcleod (and 4 handle pieces) No problems with any of it. Winter draining of a 7 mile stretch of singletrack "out the back door" is easily done with 1 handle piece and the hoe-mattock. Its small enough to fit in my pack (inside of the pack gets VERY dirty), and can be deployed quickly the couple dozen times I stop to clear blocked drains or cut new ones. It makes no sense (to me) to ride up to a spot that needs 5 minutes of work, assemble the entire Trail Boss, then dismantle it, put it back in my pack and ride to the next spot, which might only be a few hundred yards away. I just keep the head attached to the one handle piece.

This sounded like a promising competitor to Trail Boss, but it looks like they didn't raise the Kickstarter $ to really get off the ground. My understanding is these tools could be assembled much faster than TB tools. Grip N Rip Tools


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

I do the same but using two handle pieces, or I'll just break the tool down in half. Either way it fits in the old top loader hiking pack I often use for trail work. Easy to clean drains with the short version of it. 

I saw the grip n rip when the kickstarter was on. Seemed very expensive, and I wasn't a fan of the telescoping design.


----------



## feral (Feb 10, 2007)

The TrailBoss kit is excellent. Designed and built by good guy who is also a mountain biker. These are not what you turn to for day-to-day trail work. These are tactical tools designed for easy portability for targeted trail work and fixes. We’ve had 4 sets of his originals for 5-6 years and no issues.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I regret posting this thread. Every package with the tool wrap is now out of stock. There goes my birthday present my daughter was going to get me. One of the guys there told me that they very recently had a major run on everything involving the tool wrap. From outta nowhere.

I get that it’s spring and that this is probably their peak demand season (he didn’t say this) but I wonder how many threw down after seeing this thread and all the positive comments.

Guess I shouldn’t have thought so much about it. 

Oh well. I will hold off on the tools, trailer and everything else for now. My little crew can grab me the usual fare instead - including some craft beer and locally roasted coffee. Sigh…


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Tool wrap is not at all needed. Would just slow you down when you want to pull the tool out and use it.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

I use a Coho trailer if I'm lugging, but that's infrequent, since organized maintenance here is 'meet at [x] lot, and walk in with a couple of tools'. Our area is so built up that most parts of trails can be accessed fairly easily with a maximum of 1-2 miles of walking...and places that can't can have a four-wheeler/jeep get you as close/closer. The Coho is ill-suited to any trail that has mandatory drops/steps. The Coho is also a *itch to transport for me, since I have a sub-compact as a daily driver; It fits, minus the hitch assembly, and with the wheel off. Pretty much the only thing I would use it for right now is transporting a full-size chainsaw (can also fit accoutrements like extra batteries/gas/oil).

I'm not in the habit of frequently changing tools, or saying, "if only I had [x] with me". Grab a tool, do what I can with that, and if another is needed, bring it out next time. Most boring maintenance [cleaning drain nicks around here, small deadfall, light pruning] can be achieved handily with a 5 or 7" Rogue Hoe/Rake and a 10" Silky/Corona. You can even use a handy stick to unclog most of the drains, so the hoe's not even necessary there.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

evdog said:


> Tool wrap is not at all needed. Would just slow you down when you want to pull the tool out and use it.


Especially if you are just sticking them in a trailbuilders pack like the Evoc.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

rockman said:


> Especially if you are just sticking them in a trailbuilders pack like the Evoc.


I was looking at that very pack. Do you use it for riding, or only walking in? What tools do you normally carry in it? The actual Evoc Trailbuilders pack is huge - 30 L.









TRAIL BUILDER 30 | Black | 30 l | 100207100


With the TRAIL BUILDER 30 you can carry your trail building workshop on your back. Designed together with and for trail builders, the backpack offers…




www.evocsports.com





@rockman and @evdog The reason why I’m choked about the Tool Wrap is because of the comments here and elsewhere that the Trail Boss components get absolutely filthy. And so does your pack. Plus they clang around in a pack. I thought the Tool Wrap would address all that.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

wschruba said:


> I use a Coho trailer if I'm lugging, but that's infrequent, since organized maintenance here is 'meet at [x] lot, and walk in with a couple of tools'. Our area is so built up that most parts of trails can be accessed fairly easily with a maximum of 1-2 miles of walking...and places that can't can have a four-wheeler/jeep get you as close/closer. The Coho is ill-suited to any trail that has mandatory drops/steps. The Coho is also a *itch to transport for me, since I have a sub-compact as a daily driver; It fits, minus the hitch assembly, and with the wheel off. Pretty much the only thing I would use it for right now is transporting a full-size chainsaw (can also fit accoutrements like extra batteries/gas/oil).
> 
> I'm not in the habit of frequently changing tools, or saying, "if only I had [x] with me". Grab a tool, do what I can with that, and if another is needed, bring it out next time. Most boring maintenance [cleaning drain nicks around here, small deadfall, light pruning] can be achieved handily with a 5 or 7" Rogue Hoe/Rake and a 10" Silky/Corona. You can even use a handy stick to unclog most of the drains, so the hoe's not even necessary there.


Thanks. Great points about the trailer.

I was hoping someone would address what you just did - what is the best all round trail maintenance tool(s)? What are the bare essentials for maintaining 100% established trails, some of which were machine built? I am not going to be doing any building. Just seasonal maintenance and repair after extreme weather - wind, rain, etc.

Some guys say a McLeod head is useless. Others say it’s essential.

Out of the Trail Boss options, what would you pair with a Bigboy, as a non-trail maintenance day, portable combo for repair work encountered while out riding?

Any of these?









Grubbing Heads - Rogue Heads







trailbossusa.com





These?









Mattock Heads - Picks/Axes







trailbossusa.com





These?









Rake Heads - McLeod Heads







trailbossusa.com





What handles? 3 piece? 4 piece? Steel section?









Handles







trailbossusa.com





Omg. I’m lost. Can you or anyone else assemble a decent combo, with the priority being an absolute minimalist set weight-wise and size-wise, to combine with a Bigboy?

It’s odd that not a single one of their packages includes the Rogue Hoe head.









Rogue Rake 55HR


The Trail Boss Rogue 55HR is a grubbing and raking tool capable of chopping through most dirt and soil/root mixes. It features a wide blade on one side, handy for digging benches, clearing drains and chopping through small roots.




trailbossusa.com













Packages







trailbossusa.com


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I was looking at that very pack. Do you use it for riding, or only walking in? What tools do you normally carry in it? The actual Evoc Trailbuilders pack is huge - 30 L.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, that's the one I have. I'm also in Arizona so don't deal with mud much. I also mainly use the Rogue 70HR but also the pick mattock for building and cleaning drains via bike that's too far to walk in. The McLeod head is also good for simply raking rubble.  We get a lot of post-fire slough coming down on trail tread. For actual trail building we keep tools stashed on-site.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

rockman said:


> Yep, that's the one I have. I'm also in Arizona so don't deal with mud much. I also mainly use the Rogue 70HR but also the pick mattock for building and cleaning drains via bike that's too far to walk in. The McLeod head is also good for simply raking rubble. We get a lot of post-fire slough coming down on trail tread. For actual trail building we keep tools stashed on-site.


Thanks. I’m in the north version of you. Dessert like conditions. Rock. Dry hard pack. Very little mud after the spring melt.

Are you able to ride with that pack or is it too massive/heavy?


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Thanks. Great points about the trailer.
> 
> I was hoping someone would address what you just did - what is the best all round trail maintenance tool(s)? What are the bare essentials for maintaining 100% established trails, some of which were machine built? I am not going to be doing any building. Just seasonal maintenance and repair after extreme weather - wind, rain, etc.
> 
> ...


My tool of choice is a Rogue 70HR. It's hefty enough to do most [lie: half] of what you'd use a mattock for, and grubs well (which is what you want for clearing out a drain). I think I use a 42" handle, but I don't remember exactly; it's been a while since I've needed a replacement. You shouldn't need a steel handle, because that will keep you from doing anything stupid with it. Too small to use as a real (10"+) McCleod, but works fine for patching in a repair if you needed to fill a hole. Pack a separate hatchet if you _really_ need to have a wedged cutting tool with you. Anything you need a full sized axe for, you won't really be taking out by yourself. We live in pine central, so a hatchet is nice if only for quickly limbing an 'armed' pine. The juvenile trees are surprisingly sharp, and will win the war of attrition with your clothing over the course of a few hours.

A common refrain at this point, but I usually don't pack superfluous tools (like a hatchet) unless I'm specifically going out to do nothing but clear a section. My Rogue has a one-piece [fiberglass] handle, so I won't even carry that out on a ride by myself unless a repair critically needed something like that. Your handle length is determined partially by your height/arm length. I wouldn't say there's a formula, but I don't think I'd personally go shorter than 36" for a grubbing tool.

I don't use/have not held the Trailboss stuff personally, so I don't know if they're recommending using a steel segment for any particular reason other than, "it seems like a good idea". As I said, I have a fiberglass handle, and am not shy about taking a whack at roots.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Thanks. I’m in the north version of you. Dessert like conditions. Rock. Dry hard pack. Very little mud after the spring melt.
> 
> Are you able to ride with that pack or is it too massive/heavy?


It's fine and carries quite well. Besides its really to get from point A to B. In that regard, it's much easier than pulling a loaded bob trailer.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Sure the tool heads can get dirty especially if working in mud. I just put each head in a separate heavy reusable plastic bag from the grocery store. That's more because I don't want the heads scratching up the handle sections, but it also keeps dirt out of the pack. If noise from the tool bothers you, just bundle the handle sections using a strap or inside another bag. Rattling hasn't been an issue though.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

evdog said:


> Sure the tool heads can get dirty especially if working in mud. I just put each head in a separate heavy reusable plastic bag from the grocery store. That's more because I don't want the heads scratching up the handle sections, but it also keeps dirt out of the pack. If noise from the tool bothers you, just bundle the handle sections using a strap or inside another bag. Rattling hasn't been an issue though.


Thanks. Do you have any favourite heads, or are they all equally usable in given circumstances? Any other feedback? Any further input before I order would be appreciated.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

The steel handle segment upgrade is pretty nice.


----------



## bizango (Mar 20, 2016)

I love the 55HR. It's lighter than the 70HR, which for me is noticeable after a lot of digging. I also find that the narrower head cuts more easily into difficult ground. The Travis tool may be my favorite, but I only have that in a Rogue Hoe form. Super versitale. I recently purchased the rake after seeing how many of our local builders use it. In fact, it is the primary tool they use when chasing the mini ex.We have some machine built trails planned, so thought I'd give that a go.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

mtnbkrmike said:


> what is the best all round trail maintenance tool(s)? What are the bare essentials for maintaining 100% established trails, some of which were machine built? I am not going to be doing any building. Just seasonal maintenance and repair after extreme weather - wind, rain, etc.
> 
> Some guys say a McLeod head is useless. Others say it’s essential.
> 
> Out of the Trail Boss options, what would you pair with a Bigboy, as a non-trail maintenance day, portable combo for repair work encountered while out riding?





mtnbkrmike said:


> Thanks. Do you have any favourite heads, or are they all equally usable in given circumstances? Any other feedback? Any further input before I order would be appreciated.


Take words like "essential", "useless", or "best" with a grain of salt especially if the speaker (or keyboard warrior lol) has never been to your trails or you to theirs. Usefulness varies a lot with dirt type, rock, moisture levels, what specific repairs you're doing, and the trail type/character. As bare essentials though you'll need a few things regardless of conditions: 1) a tool that can dig or break up trail tread, 2) a tool that can move dirt around, and 3) a tool that can tamp the dirt once a repair is made.

I use the The Rogue Hoe FB70H (https://roguehoe.com/product/fb70f/) most as it offers the best compromise on all three of those tasks and under the most conditions of any tool I've used. Its head is small enough and heavy enough it can dig into hard pack and rocky ground, and it can also chop roots and pry out smaller sized rocks. Being a hoe it's good at moving dirt quickly around a work area. And I really like it for tamping. The head is heavy but not too big so it works well tamping uneven surfaces. I like the flat edge model best for shaping berms and trail tread. It works great for cleaning out drains. Narrower Rogue heads dig better but won't tamp as well, so the 70 width is a good compromise.

McLeods and shovels can do all three things too but neither work as well in hard pack or rocky dirt. I find Mcleods are too wide and too lightweight to dig or tamp effectively a lot of the time. A pick mattock is great breaking up hard, rocky dirt and for prying out rocks. But the Rogue head can do this 80% as well and can also tamp and move dirt around, so I seldom bring a pick mattock along. I'll bring a shovel for moving lots of dirt or moving it longer distances. If I have a second tool with me it's almost always a shovel.

My two Trail boss heads are the Rogue 60A Hoe-mattock and the Mcleod head. There were only 4-5 heads to choose from when I bought my Trail boss. If I were buying it today I'd get the Rogue rake 70HR or Hoe 70F and a shovel head. And either the 3-piece or 24" plus 12" handle sections (to save $$). This would cover me for 90% of work I do. 

The rake 70HR model would be useful for you if you often need to clear debris like branches or leaves off the trails. If you have really rocky trails a pick mattock attachment might be worthwhile, though likely not needed on machine built trail. 3 vs 4 piece handle is personal preference; 4 sections gives you one extra length option. I've whacked mine hard a few times and haven't cracked a fiberglass section yet so I don't think steel is needed. I often bring a hand saw but wouldn't pay extra for the Trail boss saw attachment.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Im suprised how well ive been doing with a military e-tool for trail maintenance in opening up drains. Folds small enough to easily carry on my pack, deploys fast. Harder on back since its so short, can mitigate by positioning self on lower part of trail. Finally broke my old ‘80’s one and replaced it with current Gerber model. Can use it in nornal shovel model, or fold blade into hoe configuration. One edge serrated can do minor brush/branch hacking. Doing a lot impact like branch hacking and smacking to pack dirt the tightening mechanism tend to loosen. It does have a hard time when it gets rocky. When packed doesnt effect my riding except for the extra weight, which isnt too bad.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

evdog said:


> Take words like "essential", "useless", or "best" with a grain of salt especially if the speaker (or keyboard warrior lol) has never been to your trails or you to theirs. Usefulness varies a lot with dirt type, rock, moisture levels, what specific repairs you're doing, and the trail type/character. As bare essentials though you'll need a few things regardless of conditions: 1) a tool that can dig or break up trail tread, 2) a tool that can move dirt around, and 3) a tool that can tamp the dirt once a repair is made.
> 
> I use the The Rogue Hoe FB70H (https://roguehoe.com/product/fb70f/) most as it offers the best compromise on all three of those tasks and under the most conditions of any tool I've used. Its head is small enough and heavy enough it can dig into hard pack and rocky ground, and it can also chop roots and pry out smaller sized rocks. Being a hoe it's good at moving dirt quickly around a work area. And I really like it for tamping. The head is heavy but not too big so it works well tamping uneven surfaces. I like the flat edge model best for shaping berms and trail tread. It works great for cleaning out drains. Narrower Rogue heads dig better but won't tamp as well, so the 70 width is a good compromise.
> 
> ...


Back from a full day of trail maintenance.

We had a full compliment of Rogue Hoe and other no-name tools.

We mostly stripped the top layer of organic crap off sections, cleared drainage swales, cut/removed some deadfall, took out a few roots and built a couple of pretty big (and really impressive) berms from scratch.

I discovered the existence of a number of muscles in my shoulders and a$$ I never knew I had. Preparing for massive cramping this evening. Should be great entertainment for my little crew.

My favorite tool today was, what I believe to be the 60H2. It was a great all rounder. I tried what I think was a 55A. I hated it. Too light. Not nearly wide enough. Pretty lame for what we were doing today. I also liked the no-name pick/mattock and rake as well.

Of the Trail Boss offerings, I am thinking the 70HR and the 2.5 lb pick/mattock could cover most things out there.

I may pass on this for now. The trail crew has a great collection of tools, and they don’t want me venturing out alone on non-trail maintenance days (I don’t blame them). Plus, I found out this evening they just ordered a few Trail Boss sets, so I can try theirs.

Throwing in the Evoc pack, this tiny collection would cost me $950 CDN, plus shipping, duty, etc. It’s obviously great stuff, but I just don’t know how much I need it.


----------



## Schril (Oct 28, 2010)

These are great tools and use them for both new construction and maintenance. I carry mine in an old Osprey pack for backcountry skiing. Depending on time of year, I carry three pole extensions with two different head combinations, either the hard rake and McLeod heads or the hard rake and pitchfork heads. Strongly recommend using the thread caps to protect the threads. I also use old socks or a towel to keep the clanking down while riding.


----------



## arctic slalom1 (May 15, 2019)

I really like my set. I think in our local crew of volunteers (Pisgah NF) we have 5-6 sets and use them (I think) really hard. We normally use traditional tools with our machines, but I really like how high quality and light the TB tools are. I've never head of a tool failure within our group. If you need to be remote, these are really nice.


----------

